# Deer Hunter 2005 PC Game in Stock at Walmart



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The highly anticipated Deer Hunter 2005 just came out on Friday and is available at stores like Best Buy and maybe Walmart. It costs 20.00 and could be a fun game to play online with a bunch of fellow OGF'ers. Anyone interested in playing online? Here are the details of the game:

Customize your rifles to bring down prize game 
Travel the globe to hunt, including locales such as the Pacific Northwest, the Southeast, the Northeast, Australia and Germany 
Create your own hunting locations with a downloadable map editor program 
Scout five amazing realistic species of deer in highly detailed natural habitats, including the Australian Sambar Deer and the European Roe Deer 
Sophisticated animal behavior models force you to stay sharp and cunning 
Invite up to 16 players to play via LAN or Internet for multiplayer action in your favorite hunting environments

System Requirements: 

Windows 98, 2000, Me, XP 
Pentium III 
700MHz 
128MB RAM 
200MB hard drive space 
32MB GeForce or ATi Radeon video card 
DirectX 9.0-compatible sound card 
CD-ROM 8x 
DirectX 9.0 (included) 
Internet connection at 56 Kbps


----------

